# Sage Oracle grinder cleaning



## fiefster (Sep 30, 2020)

Hi,

Can it be recommended to use Puly Caff grinder cleaning crystals in the Sage Oracle's grinder? I have previously used these when cleaning my Iberital MC2.

I recently must have got something stuck in the Sage's grinder which stopped grinding. Thought the crystals would help but felt like they made the problem worse. A full dismantle and clean with brushes/vacuum etc got everything going again thankfully but has me anxious about using crystals again.

I am about to change beans and want to do a thorough clean so any advice gratefully received.

*

*


----------



## Blue_Cafe (Jun 22, 2020)

what is wrong with a brush?


----------



## fiefster (Sep 30, 2020)

Nothing wrong with a brush nor was I suggesting there was but my query related to the use of cleaning crystals.

If your advice is not use crystals and only use a brush, that is great and I will follow that happily.


----------



## Blue_Cafe (Jun 22, 2020)

fiefster said:


> Nothing wrong with a brush nor was I suggesting there was but my query related to the use of cleaning crystals.
> 
> If your advice is not use crystals and only use a brush, that is great and I will follow that happily.


 Ha, hoo, no, i haven't used anything but a brush to clean mine so i can't comment.

Plenty of comments online suggesting that anything other than coffee beans in these is a bad idea and well, my point was that why isn't a brush enough?

If you really want to get into it, remove the carriers and strip it down?


----------



## fiefster (Sep 30, 2020)

Happy with that advice and thanks. My previous use was based on Happy Donkey's view but elbow grease is a good substitute (https://www.happydonkey.co.uk/product-category/machine-cleaning/pulygrind/)

Cheers


----------

